# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  rendering over white set & paint (pics)

## PlasterPro

Hi ya Guys n Gals
I have two seperate walls which need to be rendered
Just need some advice on how best to prep the surface for best result.
 first one, was once an internal wall solid brick with render and white set on it since being exposed to the weather the paint has peeled a bit, but that seems to be it.        
the second wall is the front facade that was once tuck pointed and has had several coats of paint? any advice would be good thatnks       
any ideas ?  :2thumbsup:

----------


## cherub65

If you intend to cement render the paint needs to be removed. :Frown: 
Very crap job. In the past we have used a needle gun very slow process.
Maybe sandblasting would be the go for external walls

----------


## PlasterPro

Ta for the response, are you suggesting that if I used another type of render that stripping the paint will not be necercery?
and what is a neddle gun?  :Smilie:

----------


## cherub65

Acrylic renders can be used over painted  surfaces, just check with individual product and do a test area to check adhesion. 
Needle gun runs off a compressor, has metal rods which impact on surface

----------


## myla

hi, 
something like Quickpatch or Unitex patch can go over painted surfaces/or white set, it will only ever be as good as the hold the paint has 
so, 
what i normally do is remove any flaky/peeling paint (normally at the bottom),  then score wall with a grinder going 2-3mm into bricks or white set, (heaps of diagonal lines, graph pattern) 
high pressure or wash appropriately 
then put coat of Quickpatch and then return to normal bag render (if small areas just keep using Quickpatch) 
i like the Quickpatch better than the Unitex patch because you can get "build" with it due to the sand content 
thanks
myla

----------


## shedz

I have a similar requirement.  Want to re render an existing rendered and painted house.  The old render is a rough finsih (like a bagged finish).  Doing additons that will be smooth rendered and want  to match / update the look of the place. 
Is using a hand held concrete grinder an option for removing the old paint and render? Thought it might be quicker than the neddle gun option or scoring with an angle grinder etc 
something along the lines of  Concrete Grinders, Concrete Coatings, Concrete Protection 
Any comments or experiences doing this 
Cheers

----------


## runs9z

hey shedz u can use acrylic render over paint and old render providing its not drummy (lose) we have rendered a lot of painted surfaces and old rendered places achieving outstanding results its about 14=15 bucks for a 20kg bag. it must be troweled on lke cement render and floated up to the desired finish. I like the brand rendercoat as it sets up nice and hard and doesnt go chalky which i have found some brands can :2thumbsup:

----------


## an3_bolt

Recently did a bathroom and had to remove paint off bricks to render. 
I used a grinder similar to this:  KENNARDS HIRE - Concrete Renovators 
Worked a treat and had the added bonus of leveling off any protruding bricks. In fact it actually took the face off a lot of bricks. 
A real shame someone painted over the tuckpointing - it looks like the basics of it were probably in pretty good shape under the paint........ if it was me I would probably investigate what is under the paint......they left the bricks bare back in those days for very good reasons - they need to breath. That is why your paint is peeling. Depending on where your water is coming from, could very well end up with the same problem if you simply render and paint the render. 
With those face bricks - once you score / grind / sandblast them to remove the paint that is the end - the only option is to render. No going back.

----------

